# Screw in tree steps



## DrCarter (Jan 5, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any good tips for using screw in tree steps for a lock on.....how far to space apart, types you have used, types you have had experience with failing ect...any information on these would help. I just bought some screw in steps called "Ameristep" anyone ever use these before? If so, how were they?


----------



## deadend (Jan 5, 2012)

They are adequate. I'd rather use sticks such as the Lone Wolfs.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 5, 2012)

I use 3-4 screw-ins to get started (easy to start in the tree if your on the ground, once your off the ground there a pain). From there on up I use single hang-on steps. Easy to put on the tree and never had a problem with them.
As for spacing, I put my foot on the last step then put the next step even with my knee. Works just right.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2012)

If you throw away those and buy Cranford Industries steps, you will be impressed.  

They are the easiest steps I've ever used.  I can start them left handed, off balance and with my eyes closed without breaking a sweat!  They also make a great screw in bow and equipment hanger that's the cat's pajamas too!

www.ezyclimb.com

I'm not tryin to bust your hump on this either.  If you install an EZY step along side any other brand, you'll see and feel the difference.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jan 5, 2012)

IMO they work pretty good. They are easy to pack, fairly light and will go about anywhere. If you are on a public land, check the regs to see if they are allowed...Alot of public land prohibits them from being used.

Also, be very careful when using them...A missed step and they turn into a instant gut hook.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't forget to wear a harness when installing any steps.  You especially D.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2012)

they can and will break also


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2012)

ThomsonBowhunter said:


> Don't forget to wear a harness when installing any steps. You especially D.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldnt put them in a pine if you could avoid it.. That sticky pine sap is a pain to deal with.. Especially if it works itself onto the step itself.

CJ


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a climbing harness with a lineman's rope and I also use a cordless drill tied off the harness to drill starter holes.  Starting the steps will wear you out otherwise.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 6, 2012)

As for spacing, I usually just put my foot up to see where to put the first one.  Then I step on the first one, scuff the tree with my other foot at a height that would be comfortable for the next step and so forth.  After I get a few steps in and everything feels good I measure the distance between steps and start measuring them off instead of using the "step and scuff" method.  If the tree is straight and doesn't have limbs to maneuver around (or not until a good way up) I'll use a climber as "scaffolding" and work my way up the tree, measuring the spot for the next step, drilling a smaller diameter hole so it is easier to screw in the step and so it goes in straight and then screwing in the step.  I've also got one of those tools that attaches to the step and gives you more torque/leverage for getting those last few turns on the step.  Then I stand on the climber while I pull up the hang on stand and lock it in place.  Then I climb down with the climber and climb up and check out what I've done.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 6, 2012)

Spacing for me is foot on step to knee or on ground elbow to tip of fingers. If you go too far in distance ya'll know it when you try to put your foot up to the next step. mIKe


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> I use a climbing harness with a lineman's rope and I also use a cordless drill tied off the harness to drill starter holes. Starting the steps will wear you out otherwise.


 

If you use the Ezy steps from Cranford in the above link, they start in like magic.

Here is a short video from Don Kisky on how well they start in a tree.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=MY-E92rKkQ8&NR=1


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 6, 2012)

I prefer the climbing sticks but screw in steps work well too. Definitely need a harness and linemans belt though. I wouldn't dream of hanging a lock on without one.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 6, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> If you use the Ezy steps from Cranford in the above link, they start in like magic.



I love the idea of Ezy steps but the price makes me a bit squeamish.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 6, 2012)

secondseason said:


> I love the idea of Ezy steps but the price makes me a bit squeamish.


 

For sure they are more than the others.  But I don't cuss near as much putting them in the tree as I do with the cheap ones.

I also never leave them in the tree anymore.  A $1 hook, I can leave, but a $4 hook, I'll take with me.  I've had the same set of steps and bow hooks for 4 or 5 years now.  Overall I consider them a good investment.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 6, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> For sure they are more than the others.  But I don't cuss near as much putting them in the tree as I do with the cheap ones.
> 
> I also never leave them in the tree anymore.  A $1 hook, I can leave, but a $4 hook, I'll take with me.  I've had the same set of steps and bow hooks for 4 or 5 years now.  Overall I consider them a good investment.



No doubt they are probably worth the investment.  

Satchmo and I have a difference of opinion in how many steps it takes to get up a tree (I have to be part monkey climbing trees he puts screw in steps in) so I stick with the climbing sticks for a more harmonious household.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, my pal has a 36" inseam and I've got a 31...  I've got to do some serious stretching before climbing a set he hung!

Agree 100% ladder sticks are a good way to go.  I usually will use a step to add a hand hold while moving from the steps to the stand.  I might even use a step with a rope over it to help hoist a heavy lock on up and help hold it in place while strapping it to the tree.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeh, but you've increased your flexibility hunting with me.  I always have to remember the less vertically gifted hunters when hanging stands!


----------



## slghtr2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought about 50 of them last year for 50 cents each. Pretty good deal I think. May have even got some for a quarter. I also got the tool for the drill that screws them in without effort. The hand tool would be nice to finish some in. But the drill bit is awesome. And was only 7$ or maybe less at Walmart on clearance. I think I'm set on steps for a while. They are pretty easy to climb. Wear your harness of course but make sure you make sure every step you take is sure. Do your best not to slip. Never seen it happen but I imagine it wouldn't feel good to have a step through the calf of thigh or like someone already said the gut. Very easy and very cheap. Can't beat it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 6, 2012)

Ummm I have had enough of all this side ways talk of short people!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 7, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> If you throw away those and buy Cranford Industries steps, you will be impressed.
> 
> They are the easiest steps I've ever used.  I can start them left handed, off balance and with my eyes closed without breaking a sweat!  They also make a great screw in bow and equipment hanger that's the cat's pajamas too!
> 
> ...



You'll probably meet Karen this week.  She's a trip.

As for spacing, I put them nipple high when standing on a step.  I wouldn't go any higher than that and smaller steps like the EZ Climb might go a tinch lower.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 13, 2012)

I like to put my top step about a foot higher than the hang on platform. Makes it a little easier getting in and out for me. Also, remember to start your first step based on whether you have an odd or even number of screw in steps.


----------

